# Transmission Flush?



## Altimabyrd (Dec 10, 2003)

I bought my car in Jan 2002 and currently have 25K miles on it. I recently just took my car in for a minor maintenance and the service man suggest I do the entire transmission fluid flush? My car is not even 2 years old yet so I was wondering if he's right or just trying to take $200 from me. I don't have that much knowledge about this car stuff so any suggestion will be appreciated.

Robin


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

If you haven't done a transmission flush yet, do it as soon as possible. It should be done every 15-20K miles. I wouldn't pay the guy $200 though. Not even the dealer charges that much!


----------



## Altimabyrd (Dec 10, 2003)

*Thanks*



Coco said:


> If you haven't done a transmission flush yet, do it as soon as possible. It should be done every 15-20K miles. I wouldn't pay the guy $200 though. Not even the dealer charges that much!



Do I just go to any mechanic shop then? The Nissa dealer I go to said $199.99 to do it.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I think I paid $150 at my dealer. Anyway, try going to a quick lube place that does transmission flushes. They're generally cheaper.


----------



## nucferr (May 16, 2004)

I may be out to lunch but I ran my 94 Altima for 105K before doing ANYTHING to the auto trans fluid. Then all I did was drain the pan (ther is a drain plug just like your oil pan) and refill.

Sometimes, if you are a normal driver (not all stop and go-no towing) you can over kill the preventative maintenance and get some goober to goober up your car!

I do think the manual calls for a drain and refill every 30K. I have always been afraid of those machines that do the flush-How do you know all of the fluid from someones elses car is out of the machine?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

A flush is unnecessary, you only need to have the trans drained and refilled every 30k miles. A flush is a service departments way of upselling an expensive service and everyone gets a little "spiff" for them. Just tell them you want the regular fluid change.

Troy


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

KA24Tech said:


> A flush is unnecessary, you only need to have the trans drained and refilled every 30k miles. A flush is a service departments way of upselling an expensive service and everyone gets a little "spiff" for them. Just tell them you want the regular fluid change.
> 
> Troy


Not so. When you drain the trans, the torque converter still holds about 1/3-1/2 of the fluid. The FSM says to run the engine and check the fluid after a refill. "If fluid is still dirty, repeat steps 2 through 5" (drain and refill).

A trans flush is done with the engine running, and all the fluid is replaced.

Some cars have a drain plug in the torque converter (e.g. Mercedes) so you can drain all the fluid in the trans. Those cars don't need a flush.

Lew


----------



## mummsy (Apr 28, 2015)

I have over 180000 on my 2006 Altima never had a transmission flush is it wise to do one or just change fluid


----------

